# How's many gallons of hydro oil for kubota bx



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey boys we had a dust up over here. A good amount of diesel engine oil was put into the rear hydraulic oil reservoir on the kubota bx. I'm assuming the hydro fluid needs to be drained completely and replaced. How many gallons for a kubota bx series? Thanks


----------

